# long term letting in paphos



## gemandrob (Feb 11, 2010)

My partner and I are seriously considering a long term let in the paphos area of cyprus. We are both merchant seamen therefore after our 4 month deployments, we want to spend our time off of 3 months in cyprus. Can anyone recommend a good letting agent for the paphos area? Do we have to notify or register with anyone on our arrival? We are just trying to figure out what we should prioritise to do when we get there.

many thanks,

gem and rob


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gemandrob said:


> My partner and I are seriously considering a long term let in the paphos area of cyprus. We are both merchant seamen therefore after our 4 month deployments, we want to spend our time off of 3 months in cyprus. Can anyone recommend a good letting agent for the paphos area? Do we have to notify or register with anyone on our arrival? We are just trying to figure out what we should prioritise to do when we get there.
> 
> many thanks,
> 
> gem and rob


Hi, welcome to the forum.
If you only staying for 3 months you do not need to notify anyone or register.
However 3 months is not really classed as long term let here so you would need to be looking at holiday lets and try to negotiate a lower rate as you want it for 3 months.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## gemandrob (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Veronica, thanks for your reply. Our intentions are to take out the 12 month long term let as we can quite often find ourselves in cyprus with work. If the first 12 months go well, we will look to continue our let or possibly even buy and move to cyprus permanently. As merchant navy, we work 4 months on 3 months off so we thought instead of spending 3 cold months off in England we want to base ourselves in Cyprus. 

thanks again,

gem and rob


----------



## gemandrob (Feb 11, 2010)

hello again ex pats, As my partner Gem and I are new to the forum I apologise if i sound repetitive in my threads. We feel we have most of the major talking points of a move covered i.e moving out our current rental property, we are both in full time employment with the british merchant navy so we are not coming out to look for work, we have plenty saving to cover any surprises, tax, healthcare etc. I wont go on i am sure you all know the planning it has taken to get yourselves out in the sun! Just a couple questions and i hope they aren't seen as silly one's. Firstly with so many estate agents to choose from online we were wondering if anyone has found there dream place in the sun with great guidance, help and ease from an agent they would like to recommend. We would like this agent to be in the paphos area.Perhaps send us a link to there website or a way of contacting them. It really would be very much appreciated.The last thing we want to do is fail at one of the first hurdles with a less than helpful agent. Secondly how have many of you gone out to cyprus to find property? Is it better to fly out on a holiday for a week or two and look at potential places or is it better to organise a holiday let for a period and sort out flights? Ideally i think we would like to go out, find our ideal place, sign the papers and stay rather than back and fourth.can it be done in this fashion? All feedback is great feedback folks this has been a dream for my partner and i for a while, we are just going to do it, i just want to have every detail sorted for our dream to come true! 

thank you, Rob and Gem


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Rob & Gem,
I'll have ago at your questions. Firstly, Estate & Rental Agents. This has been covered in detail in several threads, please have a look through. The recommendations are different depending on the area that you are going to be in. Veronica, the other moderator has a good hang on what goes on, property-wise, I suggest you send her a personal message once you have made 5 posts. I say this because there are things you need to know about some estate agents in your area that cannot be put on the main forum boards and do not apply island-wide.

You could just come out, choose somewhere and sign up straightaway but there is a large choice of properties on the market and run the risk of being guided to sign up for something the agent wants to promote rather than somewhere you choose.

I would say that the best way of finding somewhere is to come out for a short holiday with the objective of identifying where you want to be. It seems you have decided on Paphos but there are a number of areas to choose from, each with its own distinctive identity and character. Have a good look around and perhaps short list a few areas to look in. Then I'd go back home and start looking for properties in your chosen areas. Don't restrict yourself to agents, have a good look around the web because there are many property owners who advertise via their own site or via the holiday rental sites. Finally come back for another longer holiday choose a property, stay for a bit and be sure that it is what you want before you commit yourself long term. 

You will find some big companies in England who will try to sell you properties at hugely inflated prices at their own property shows, they will try to get you commit yourself before you even leave the UK. Much as these shows are tempting, and the developments look lovely, this is not the way to buy. I have seen too many people recently who have bought properties from one of these promotion companies at sometimes double the price of what you would pay here, without ever even visiting Cyprus. The properties are sold as a 'bargain' with hugely inflated predictions of potential profits from rentals and people fall for it! It never ceases to amaze me how easily people will spend £150k or more on property in an area they have never seen, in a country they have never visited and know little or nothing about.

There is a big exhibition that we visited several times in England and can recommend as we found it to be a mine of useful information. Its "The Place in the Sun" Exhibition. I think its on shortly at EXCEL in London.


----------



## gemandrob (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks so much for your reply Babs, once we have the 5 posts, we will get in touch with the moderator privately if she doesnt mind. 

Kind regards,

Gem and Rob


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Hi Rob & Gem,
> I'll have ago at your questions. Firstly, Estate & Rental Agents. This has been covered in detail in several threads, please have a look through. The recommendations are different depending on the area that you are going to be in. Veronica, the other moderator has a good hang on what goes on, property-wise, I suggest you send her a personal message once you have made 5 posts. I say this because there are things you need to know about some estate agents in your area that cannot be put on the main forum boards and do not apply island-wide.
> 
> You could just come out, choose somewhere and sign up straightaway but there is a large choice of properties on the market and run the risk of being guided to sign up for something the agent wants to promote rather than somewhere you choose.
> ...


Hi,

The 'Place in the Sun Live' exhibition is at Earls Court 2 from 26th-28th March, as Babs says, its an excellent venue to glean useful info about moving or buying property abroad. The same show comes upto NEC Birmingham usually in the autumn. For ticket info go to A Place In The Sun | Making the most of overseas property | Buying property abroad | Magazine | Live Exhibition | Online


Geraldine


----------



## gemandrob (Feb 11, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> The 'Place in the Sun Live' exhibition is at Earls Court 2 from 26th-28th March, as Babs says, its an excellent venue to glean useful info about moving or buying property abroad. The same show comes upto NEC Birmingham usually in the autumn. For ticket info go to A Place In The Sun | Making the most of overseas property | Buying property abroad | Magazine | Live Exhibition | Online
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the info, Geraldine, we are going to look into getting ourselves down there. 

Kind regards, 

Gem and Rob


----------

